# A pellet smoker that actually smokes meat??



## MrAhmerGamer (Jan 4, 2022)

I am on a freaking journey!! I was all set to get an Ironwood Traeger to smoke some meat and cook some brisket. A buddy warned me to stay away and that Traegers are glorified outdoor ovens and don't really smoke the meat or add smoke flavor. He said he prefers the Pit Boss Vertical smoker. My questions are 1) is there really any pellet smoker that smokes meat the way an off-set smoker does? 2) Does a Traeger actually do it and this guy is wrong? 3) Is the Pit Boss vertical smoker a better option? I am attracted to the pellet smokers for ease of use, wifi connectivity, etc. Thanks in advance for any advice or tips.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 4, 2022)

Welcome to SMF
I don't think there is any pellet smoker that will give the same flavor as a stick burner. That's my opinion and I have a pellet smoker adding an amazen smoker helps and certainly makes it better but nothing beats a stick burner. I own both types and use the pellet grill for exactly what you stated ease of use. I can get the pellet smoker going and walk away with my Lang I have to be there to add splits. 
Personally I'm  thinking of trying one of the gravity charcoal units and see how that does
Good luck with your search


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Jan 4, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> I am on a freaking journey!! I was all set to get an Ironwood Traeger to smoke some meat and cook some brisket. A buddy warned me to stay away and that Traegers are glorified outdoor ovens and don't really smoke the meat or add smoke flavor. He said he prefers the Pit Boss Vertical smoker. My questions are 1) is there really any pellet smoker that smokes meat the way an off-set smoker does? 2) Does a Traeger actually do it and this guy is wrong? 3) Is the Pit Boss vertical smoker a better option? I am attracted to the pellet smokers for ease of use, wifi connectivity, etc. Thanks in advance for any advice or tips.


Two different subjects: smoke flavor, and the smoking the meat (also known as the chemical transformation that thin blue wood smoke does to the meat).  Both pellet and stick burners can give you the great transformation of the meat if set up properly.  

Smoke flavor all depends on the pellets used and how you used your stick burner.  Pellets: the majority of pellets on the market use core wood, but the majority of smoke flavor comes from the bark and the outermost layer of wood.  Wood: If you were using a stick burner (and I have both) and were just tossing raw wood in there, you were getting a lot of smoke from the bark (usually the whiter stuff, as opposed to the good thin blue smoke).  A lot of stick burners recommend making charcoal from raw wood first, then using the charcoal in the stick burner.  When I have done that, I get less smoke flavor from my stick burner.  I use Lumberjack brand pellets, as they use the entire log (bark, outerlayer & core wood) in making pellets.  I also use additional pellets in a slotted tube inside the smoker next to the meat to put in a bit more smoke flavor.

I never get as much smoke flavor with my pellet smoker, but I get enough, and the pellet smoker does a great job of smoking meat.  I use my pellet more, as it is a lot more convenient.  When doing a large piece of meat (large brisket, or pork shoulder), I had to wake up every 3 hours through the night to add wood/charcoal to my offset stick burner and adjust it.  With my pellet smoker, I set it and it runs automatically all night long - much better on the sleep! I've had my offset stick burner for close to 20 years, and my pellet for almost 10 years now.  The only times I use my stick burner anymore is when I have so much food to smoke, that I need both - which is pretty rare as both have a 4-foot wide bed that is 2-3 feet deep (pellet is 2, stick is 3)


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 4, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> I am attracted to the pellet smokers for ease of use, wifi connectivity, etc


I'm a Weber kettle user . That's what I have had the longest . Makes great food . I also use a MES 30 for sausage , ham and bacon . 
Had an old cheap offset stick burner . Made great food but rusted out , and was a bunch of work . 
Last July I bought a Weber SmokeFire pellet grill . Honestly , just because . I never ever thought I would buy a pellet grill . 
The cover comes off that thing all the time now . I absolutely love it . Compare to a stick burner ? No , nothing does . Compare to the wood smoked flavor from one of the kettles , nope . It sure does make good food easy . The Weber pellet is a different design from most others . Open like a gas grill , and has the flavor bars . It puts good clean smoke flavor on the food .


----------



## sandyut (Jan 4, 2022)

I have used my Rec Teq rt700 for many years and love the product it produces.  Good smoke flavor.  Not as much as my WSM but still very good.  I would also advise against Tragers.  I am not a fan.


----------



## schlotz (Jan 4, 2022)

It's a choice. Ease and convenience vs regular maintenance during the smoke and the associated differences.  While on occasion I do prefer what can be produced on a stick burner, I've found over the years that I no longer care for a steady diet of it.  The pellet version for me has been a great substitute. As others have said you can add a tray or tube for extra smoke but I've come to love the output of my pellet smoker not to mention the convenience.  Smoke is plentiful and yet the meat flavor profile is still there. IMO, the best of both, but as I said, it's a choice.


----------



## 2fatpugs (Jan 4, 2022)

M
 MrAhmerGamer
 I suggest watching the video I posted a few days ago comparing Yoder, GMG, P&S and Weber.  From my own person research, the Weber SmokeFire produce the most smoke flavored product from any pellet grill.  If you want even more smoke flavor and still be lazy, I suggest getting a gravity fed charcoal smoker like the Masterbuilt or Char-Griller.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 4, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> A buddy warned me to stay away and that Traegers are glorified outdoor ovens and don't really smoke the meat or add smoke flavor. He said he prefers the Pit Boss Vertical smoker. My questions are 1) is there really any pellet smoker that smokes meat the way an off-set smoker does? 2) Does a Traeger actually do it and this guy is wrong? 3) Is the Pit Boss vertical smoker a better option?


I’m not sure which Pit Boss your buddy uses, but I don’t think they are different than Traeger, a heating element burns pellets. If you read their descriptions on how they work, it’s identical. Traeger is just more money. They are different designs though. I have a Traeger now and enjoy it for all the reasons above, but I used to have a MES 40 I loved even more and was cheaper. It’s up to your preference and budget, but I wouldn’t let a friend who has a somewhat misinformed opinion sway you.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 4, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I’m not sure which Pit Boss your buddy uses, but I don’t think they are different than Traeger, a heating element burns pellets. If you read their descriptions on how they work, it’s identical. Traeger is just more money. They are different designs though. I have a Traeger now and enjoy it for all the reasons above, but I used to have a MES 40 I loved even more and was cheaper. It’s up to your preference and budget, but I wouldn’t let a friend who has a somewhat misinformed opinion sway you.


I think his buddy is referring to the vertical pitboss cabinet smokers. I had one and it did put more smoke flavor on meat than the RT700 that I have. No clue if it's because it was vertical instead or horizontal or not. But you never knew when anything was going to be done because the temp swings were over 100° for the entire cook. And I did kinda catch it on fire making ABTs when one rolled back on the grates too far and the grease went down into the fire pot. Made things kind of interesting to say the least. Luckily walmart had a good return policy!


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 4, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> I think his buddy is referring to the vertical pitboss cabinet smokers. I had one and it did put more smoke flavor on meat than the RT700 that I have. No clue if it's because it was vertical instead or horizontal or not. But you never knew when anything was going to be done because the temp swings were over 100° for the entire cook. And I did kinda catch it on fire making ABTs when one rolled back on the grates too far and the grease went down into the fire pot. Made things kind of interesting to say the least. Luckily walmart had a good return policy!


Wow! That sounds like an adventure! Must have been an interesting return!  I guess I’m no pit boss expert, but I looked at them a while back and don’t remember seeing anything that makes it any more of a “real smoker” than a Traeger. From a purest view, if it’s not cooking wood then they are all glorified ovens, so his buddies pit boss is no different. I guess my point is if you need electricity to make your smoker work, you don’t have anymore “rig” credibility than the next guy with a different design that needs to be plugged in too. It should be about making good food in a budget that’s comfortable and relevant to your life experience anyway.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 4, 2022)

I used lumberjack pellets in apellet tube in my Traeger when I had it. Added a lot of flavor. Should have kept it but I’m add with bbq toys so I sold it and got a WSM


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 4, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! That sounds like an adventure! Must have been an interesting return!  I guess I’m no pit boss expert, but I looked at them a while back and don’t remember seeing anything that makes it any more of a “real smoker” than a Traeger. From a purest view, if it’s not cooking wood then they are all glorified ovens, so his buddies pit boss is no different. I guess my point is if you need electricity to make your smoker work, you don’t have anymore “rig” credibility than the next guy with a different design that needs to be plugged in too. It should be about making good food in a budget that’s comfortable and relevant to your life experience anyway.


I agree. I have a pitboss Austin xl. I love it and has been flawless. The owner of pitboss was the creator of traeger when they first came out in the 90s. They eventually had a  dispute. He left and created Dansons who make Louisiana grills and pitboss. That's the reason pitboss and traeger are so similar. Sooooooo many people get hung up on "this pellet smoker sucks and this one doesn't". Honestly they all do the same thing. We do a disservice to people by bashing other brands and telling folks rec TEC or die lol. The only difference would be moving up to the Yoder or smokin brothers and other high high end grills


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 4, 2022)

The pellet grills that routinely gets high marks for putting excellent smoke flavor on meat are the Mak grills. They cost an arm and a leg though.  If you can afford one, they are hard to beat though.
I’ve heard good things regarding the smoke flavor of the Weber Smoke-fire, but they tend to have issues and you need to know that going in.

Beyond that, most are fairly similar.  Lighter smoke flavor than charcoal or wood fired smokers.  Some supplement with a smoke tube, which seems to help some.  Others prefer the lighter smoke profile anyway.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 4, 2022)

Welcome to SMF and I hope we don't overload you with our well-intentioned help.

 Which Pit Boss Vertical does your buddy claims is the better choice?  They make propane, electric, and pellet.

I have a Traeger knockoff by Masterbuilt.  I have tried many pellets in the hopper and none produced a good smoke flavor.  Now I use the cheapest pellets in the hopper
and 1 or 2 smoke tubes with Lumberjack pellets.

The original smoke tube and tray is by A-Maze-N now a Pit Boss company.

For general grilling the Weber kettle is still my first choice.  The Masterbuilt is not a grill.  Kids across the street have a Cabelas rebranded Pit Boss.  They grill all the time as the heat shield is better.


TNJAKE said:


> ...
> The owner of pitboss was the creator of traeger when they first came out in the 90s. They eventually had a  dispute. He left and created Dansons who make Louisiana grills and pitboss. That's the reason pitboss and traeger are so similar.
> ...


Jake this is not true.  Read the Danson story.  Danson is the parent company of Louisiana Grills, Pit Boss, and also A-Maze-N among others
Joe Traeger joined Danson in 2018 
Traeger and Pit Boss have radically different designs in the heat shield


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 4, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> I am attracted to the pellet smokers for ease of use, wifi connectivity, etc. Thanks in advance for any advice or tips.


You can get this in a Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM).  Since you are interested in electronic control, check out adding a bbq guru controller.
The WSM produces great bbq:


----------



## MSK2193 (Jan 4, 2022)

My two pence' worth..  My RecTec has become the least favorite smoker.  Taste is fine but I cannot get past the amount of dust that settles on the protein.   After my LonStar stick burner in #1 spot for taste, I love the quality that my Bradley bisquette smoker produces..  Deep smoke ring but very delicate smoke taste. Green Egg would be third.  The Bradley is electric, kinda set and forget like a pellet smoker, and so far has performed really well.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 5, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Welcome to SMF and I hope we don't overload you with our well-intentioned help.
> 
> Which Pit Boss Vertical does your buddy claims is the better choice?  They make propane, electric, and pellet.
> 
> ...


Sorry I misspoke about joe traeger "owning" Dansons. He "joined" Dansons. And I didn't say pitboss and traeger were clones. I said they had similar designs. Traeger has a lawsuit against joe that states he stole trade secrets and employed them to Dansons for the creation of their grills. Parts of the lawsuit has been settled but remains ongoing on the aspect of trade secrets


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 5, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! That sounds like an adventure! Must have been an interesting return!  I guess I’m no pit boss expert, but I looked at them a while back and don’t remember seeing anything that makes it any more of a “real smoker” than a Traeger. From a purest view, if it’s not cooking wood then they are all glorified ovens, so his buddies pit boss is no different. I guess my point is if you need electricity to make your smoker work, you don’t have anymore “rig” credibility than the next guy with a different design that needs to be plugged in too. It should be about making good food in a budget that’s comfortable and relevant to your life experience anyway.


I couldn't agree more. I fell into the Recteq trap. I like the 304ss and the 6 year warranty. But the cheap cuisinart grill that I had put the same smoke flavor on the meat. I have a 26" kettle that is by far my favorite smoker. Super easy to use and no electronics amd puts amazing smoke flavor on w.e you cook.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 5, 2022)

chesterinflorida said:


> Weber Smoke-fire, but they tend to have issues and you need to know that going in.


So what issues have you had with yours ?


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 5, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> So what issues have you had with yours ?



Don’t own one,  but you can do a simple google search and get loads of information.  From the most part, the design leads to grease fires, but there are ways of combating that.


----------



## MrAhmerGamer (Jan 5, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> You can get this in a Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM).  Since you are interested in electronic control, check out adding a bbq guru controller.
> The WSM produces great bbq:
> View attachment 521052
> View attachment 521053
> View attachment 521054


These are the times the internet wins. Thanks to all that have replied. Wasn’t even on the radar but the WSM is becoming very interesting. That looks great.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 5, 2022)

chesterinflorida said:


> Don’t own one, but you can do a simple google search and get loads of information.


I can speak from owning and using one . I've had one issue with the pellets over filling the fire pot , and that was caused by me . 
Never had a grease fire , and the design is great for smoking or grilling .


----------



## schlotz (Jan 5, 2022)

chopsaw
 that is interesting good news.  So do you have ver II or simply using an alum drip pan?


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 5, 2022)

schlotz said:


> interesting good news. So do you have ver II or simply using an alum drip pan?


I have the Gen ll . I use a broiler pan ( that I never use in my oven ) works great . I use a drip pan in all my kettles and smokers for long cooks , and I keep them all clean . If you don't clean your equipment , sooner or later you're going to have a grease fire . I had one in my Genesis 310 that was almost a disaster , because I neglected to clean the grease out of it . 
Some really nice features on the SmokeFire . 
When I bought it they had them marked down to over come the bad experience from the Gen 1. Also came with extra goodies and a 100 day return policy . 
So I set out to use it in those 100 days , and I did . I had planned to do a thread on it as I have several results saved . 
I used some of your brisket advice when I started doing briskets on my kettle . Here's one I did on the SmokeFire .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 5, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> These are the times the internet wins. Thanks to all that have replied. Wasn’t even on the radar but the WSM is becoming very interesting. That looks great.


Hard to go wrong with a WSM.  I been using mine for at least 20 years.  Learning curve just like all smokers but puts out great food.


----------



## 2fatpugs (Jan 5, 2022)

Those issues have been resolved with the Gen 2 but from what Erik said in the videos, those were few and far between.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 5, 2022)

For the record every cooker/smoker is a convection oven.  Electric smokers use a fan and burning pellets or wood.  Pellets use a fan to move air and burning pellets to create heat and smoke.  A kettle or other uses coals to create heat (also smoke), wood to create smoke, and natural air current to move air.  A side box burner or reverse flow same.

It all comes down to the smoke flavor profile you desire....

Charcoal based smokers tend to have a strong smoke flavor because a snake or minion method is often used and the coal start up process creates a stronger smoke, similar the wood burns slower creating a "stronger" smoke.  My wife won't eat anything that is charcoal based unless the charcoal is 100% engaged before it interacts with food.....she said it tastes like acid to her.

A RF or Side box "can" burn cleaner because of the design and they tend to give a "smoother" smoke profile if they are burning well and have the right air/burn mix ratio.  A properly burning wood burner will give a sweet velvety smoky overtone.  My wife LOVEs this flavor but some times it can be a bit to much. WHEN I have time natural fire cooking is my favorite way and flavor.

A pellet smoker by design burns cleaner because it needs combustion for heat.  The higher the temp the cleaner the smoke.....usually above 285 ish they have very little smoke  The swinging temps on the old pellets would create more smoke because of the start stop combustion in the burner pot.  Most folks that want a stronger smoke flavor use an additional pellet burner for smoke. The benefit to a pellet is simplistic of function.  ANYONE can use one and get a very good flavor out of it.  It IS nothing more than an "electric based" oven.

All this said, all 3 are different smoke profiles and one needs to choose the desired application for their situation.  I have versions of them all and use them all based on the available time and desired flavor profile.  For example, I am currently working and and can't watch/tend the smoker (the weather is also NASTY), but I have beef ribs on the RT 1250 pellet that will be ready for dinner..... So for me the Pellet is very valuable cooking tool and if I could have only one smoker I would have a pellet because it allows me to have BBQ many times a week all year long (I did spares last week at -1 deg and 35 mph wind) vs only a couple times a month with the wood burner.....


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 5, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> For the record every cooker/smoker is a convection oven.  Electric smokers use a fan and burning pellets or wood.  Pellets use a fan to move air and burning pellets to create heat and smoke.  A kettle or other uses coals to create heat (also smoke), wood to create smoke, and natural air current to move air.  A side box burner or reverse flow same.
> 
> It all comes down to the smoke flavor profile you desire....
> 
> ...


Anyone that smokes with Charcoal, let’s the charcoal settle in before putting meat onto the smoker.  If you add your meat to a freshly lit smoker, then you will be eating something that tastes like a cigarette.  Otherwise, one can get a heavier or lighter smoke taste depending on how you run the smoker. Charcoal alone isn’t super smokey, but you can add wood to the mix and adjust the smoke profile quite a bit. Also, temperature has quite a bit of influence on charcoal smokers.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 5, 2022)

chesterinflorida said:


> Anyone that smokes with Charcoal, let’s the charcoal settle in before putting meat onto the smoker.  If you add your meat to a freshly lit smoker, then you will be eating something that tastes like a cigarette.  Otherwise, one can get a heavier or lighter smoke taste depending on how you run the smoker. Charcoal alone isn’t super smokey, but you can add wood to the mix and adjust the smoke profile quite a bit. Also, temperature has quite a bit of influence on charcoal smokers.



Just clarifying, I was referring to the snake or minion method.........many use this method and it does add a different flavor vs only adding 100% engaged coals....ie as the snake lights as the cook progresses the coals are starting up (this coal start up not the initial coal light and settle down...)......I only use 100% engaged coals........


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 5, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> So for me the Pellet is very valuable cooking tool and if I could have only one smoker I would have a pellet


I've always said I could never have just one . I've also never had the desire to have a pellet grill . 
Since I've bought and used this one , If I had to go to just one , I would choose the pellet .


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 5, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I can speak from owning and using one . I've had one issue with the pellets over filling the fire pot , and that was caused by me .
> Never had a grease fire , and the design is great for smoking or grilling .


Glad it’s working out for you.  I think the biggest issue with the design of the Smokefire, and it’s a manageable issue if you know what is going on, is that you need to have your own drip pans in the smoker especially when doing something like a pork butt or multiple butts.  If you don’t, or didn’t know that can lead to an issue, then that is when the majority of problems come into play.  Also, I have heard many complain about the software being finicky, especially when updates are made on the controller.  Maybe Weber has worked out the majority of the software issue now, but it was a head ache for some time, even in version 2 of the smoker. It will be interesting to see if Weber comes out with any changes in a version 3 of the grill.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 5, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Just clarifying, I was referring to the snake or minion method.........many use this method and it does add a different flavor vs only adding 100% engaged coals....ie as the snake lights as the cook progresses the coals are starting up (this coal start up not the initial coal light and settle down...)......I only use 100% engaged coals........



I’ve done a ton of snakes in my kettle.  Once up to temp (say 250 or whatever your target temp is), I tend to get a clean burn after that. It will be a white yucky smoke for the first 45 minutes to an hour until the pit settles in.  Then I get a clearer blue after that.  I will put chunks of whole wood every 6 inches or so on top of the snake.  I always try and have a tight packed consistent snake.  It never really comes out to Smokey if done correctly. When the fire burns one of the wood chunks, you will get an occasional heavier smoke, but not bad.   The nice thing about a snake in a kettle, is that you can extend it if needed indefinitely.  I have had some long cooks in my kettle.  It‘s certainly more work than a pellet smoker, but not bad.  

Now the gravity fed smoker I have, is simple to maintain and you can run it forever just adding in fresh charcoal, and dumping the the ash catcher (45 second job for both).  It will burn cleaner than the kettle as well, and I can fine tune the smokiness quite a bit by mixing in wood chunks in the charcoal chamber and putting wood in the ash area. I love my gravity smoker.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 5, 2022)

chesterinflorida said:


> ..........It never really comes out to Smokey if done correctly. When the fire burns one of the wood chunks, you will get an occasional heavier smoke, but not bad...



"not to smokey" or  "not bad" is "exactly" what I'm talking about.....That means getting pizza rather than having BBQ.   That smoke profile isn't liked by many people...........the best burning snake is WAY MORE smoke profile than a pellet.....



chesterinflorida said:


> ...............  It‘s certainly more work than a pellet smoker, but not bad.


Running a kettle with a snake at -1 degree and 30 mph wind is virtually impossible...... 

.....just for perspective, I can put 40lbs of pellets in my hopper and run my pellet for almost 40 hours without looking at it once......today I turned my pellet on from my phone, once notified it was hot, it took 2 minutes to load 20 lbs of pellets in the hopper (top it off) and to put on my pre-seasoned beef ribs with a probe stuck in it......As I work, I monitor the cook from my phone, after 3 hours it will take 30 seconds to take the ribs off.......So the 3 hour cook I'm doing today will only take 2.5 minutes from me........

As I said, it comes down to desired smoke profile and cook situation for the individual.... All 3 have their strengths and produce excellent BBQ for many folks.... All 3 have their weaknesses and produce BBQ that some individuals don't like......


----------



## DougE (Jan 5, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I've always said I could never have just one . I've also never had the desire to have a pellet grill .
> Since I've bought and used this one , If I had to go to just one , I would choose the pellet .


^^^^
What he said.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 5, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> "not to smokey" or  "not bad" is "exactly" what I'm talking about.....That means getting pizza rather than having BBQ.   That smoke profile isn't liked by many people...........the best burning snake is WAY MORE smoke profile than a pellet.....



I don’t know why you say that.  I never hear complaints anywhere on well smoked meats from a kettle using a snake. In fact a Weber 26” kettle is one of the best all around smoker grills a person can get.

On the flip side, the common complaint with most pellet cookers is they don’t put enough smoke onto meat.  That is why many using pellet cookers also use smoke tubes and even then you still hear lack of smoke complaints.  Besides…..you don’t see these for kettles…LOL.


----------



## DougE (Jan 5, 2022)

chesterinflorida said:


> I don’t know why you say that.  I never hear complaints anywhere on well smoked meats from a kettle using a snake. In fact a Weber 26” kettle is one of the best all around smoker grills a person can get.
> 
> On the flip side, the common complaint with most pellet cookers is they don’t put enough smoke onto meat.  That is why many using pellet cookers also use smoke tubes and even then you still hear lack of smoke complaints.  Besides…..you don’t see these for kettles…LOL.
> View attachment 521200


Ewwww. Some of us are trying to eat, here ....


----------



## levithan9 (Jan 5, 2022)

If you want the convenience of a pellet grill, and about as close to a stick burner smoke flavor as you can get....

i'd DEFINITELY look into the LoneStar Grillz pellet smoker . It's pricy, but go watch some youtube videos on it.

I think Smokey Ribs BBq that has one.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 5, 2022)

chesterinflorida said:


> Don’t own one,  but you can do a simple google search and get loads of information.  From the most part, the design leads to grease fires, but there are ways of combating that.


Instead of relying on google, do some real research on some of the SF forums. You're perpetuating a story that doesn't ring true in real life. 
A Smokefire user since November 2020 and has never had a grease fire. Grease fires on the SF result from owners not reading the manual and not cleaning the grill properly.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 5, 2022)

chesterinflorida said:


> Glad it’s working out for you


Could be because I've been doing this stuff for 40 years , or maybe I got lucky . 



chesterinflorida said:


> Maybe Weber has worked out the majority of the software issue now, but it was a head ache for some time, even in version 2 of the smoker.


I'm not here to sell Weber pellet grills or defend them . You're making comments about something you have ZERO experience with .


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 5, 2022)

chesterinflorida said:


> I don’t know why you say that.........



Because its reality..........  I'm not saying a kettle isn't good but many people don't like the charcoal smoke profile.  Also don't assume that I don't use charcoal....I only go through about 240 lbs or so a year....

Realize you are in Florida with more ideal year round cooking days....The 26" Kettle is an excellent unit but it has limitations as I noted above.

To help get this post back on point....Here is the results of my 2.5 minutes of effort on the pellet.














I had a Memphis pellet grill for a very long time but I have found that I get a better smoke profile from my RT 1250 and even my mini green mountain.  I still get the best flavor on my copper pot build RF but the RT comes in a very close second.


M
 MrAhmerGamer
 The Traeger Ironwood has their new D2 controller which is a true PID controller I suspect the Ironwood will cook pretty dang good.  There are many on the forum that like their PID controlled Traeger.  FYI the Ironwood has a super smoke setting (180 deg) as well so you can get a bunch of smoke flavor at the beginning of a cook.

Any pellet that is PID controlled will smoke/cook very good, so it comes down to fit and finish and longevity.

I have looked at them very closely as well as the Weber FS and I would say the Weber (not sure if it has a super smoke or not) is a little bit better in fit and finish.  I have the new RT 1250 (also has a super smoke, 180 deg) and its fit and finish is a bit above the Weber.  I trust 

 chopsaw
 reference on how well his works.  There are also many brands that are excellent pellets as well.  The results above are from a PID controlled pellet with air temps of 30 deg and 18 mph wind with blowing snow. Pellets do more than a house oven like your buddy said....

Good luck on your search!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 5, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> I have the new RT 1250


You know I like my Webers . From the start I liked the looks of the SmokeFire . I know looks don't make the food , but if I'm gonna look at it everyday I have to like the way it looks . 
I looked at them for a long time . I liked the fit and finish on the EX4 , and the features . Wasn't until they dropped the price to $799 and added the extra stuff that I decided to get one . No regrets . 
Now that the price has gone back up to 1k for the EX4 , I would see what else was out there in that range . Knowing how a pellet grill works , and if it came down to just one , I would probably spend more money on something in the next price range .


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 5, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> You know I like my Webers . From the start I liked the looks of the SmokeFire . I know looks don't make the food , but if I'm gonna look at it everyday I have to like the way it looks .
> I looked at them for a long time . I liked the fit and finish on the EX4 , and the features . Wasn't until they dropped the price to $799 and added the extra stuff that I decided to get one . No regrets .
> Now that the price has gone back up to 1k for the EX4 , I would see what else was out there in that range . Knowing how a pellet grill works , and if it came down to just one , I would probably spend more money on something in the next price range .


The Weber SF is a nice looking unit!  I looked at them really close as I was getting ready to get the new one.  Realize I spent about twice what you did and its not twice as good.......I also like the fact that it has flavor bars as that adds grilling functionality over the perm drip pan....The RT is NOT a griller/searer at all!  My Memphis was a good giller..... 

I also like the cooking chamber layout of the Timberline (and Ironwood) Traeger...but it is $$$.  My co-worker Traeger Pro with the D2 and he loves it as well, he dumped is non-D2 one after 3 months...

I wanted a Yoder 640 but it was just a little too much $$$ plus the it was a 6 hour drive round trip to get.....


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 5, 2022)

M
 MrAhmerGamer
 is probably thinking, ‘what have I started?” 
Lots of things for you to think about. 

The original question was, is there a pellet smoker that can actually smoke meat? 

Simple Answer: Yes. 

It’s a matter of, what are you looking for in a smoker.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 5, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> M
> MrAhmerGamer
> is probably thinking, ‘what have I started?”
> Lots of things for you to think about.
> ...




Bingo 40 something posts and bickering later it's still what I put in the 2nd post. No it won't smoke like a stick burner but it is a whole lot easier and will impart some smoke flavor. 
I have a Pit Boss my neighbor has a Pit Boss vertical another neighbor has a Treager and yet another has a green egg they all will produce good food but if you want to spend the time required none of them produce the quality of food my Lang does. That said I will say again I use my Pit Boss a lot more than I do my Lang.


----------



## DougE (Jan 5, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> I have a Pit Boss my neighbor has a Pit Boss vertical another neighbor has a Treager and yet another has a green egg they all will produce good food but if you want to spend the time required none of them produce the quality of food my Lang does. That said I will say again I use my Pit Boss a lot more than I do my Lang.


Exactly. I got my Camp Chef mainly for the reason that I knew it was going to get used a lot. Does it compare to a stick burner, or charcoal with chunks? No, it isn't as good, but it produces decent smoked food with minimal effort and it beats whatever comes out of the oven in the kitchen. There is also somewhat of a learning curve to make pellet grills perform the best they can for what they are.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 6, 2022)

DougE said:


> Exactly. I got my Camp Chef mainly for the reason that I knew it was going to get used a lot. Does it compare to a stick burner, or charcoal with chunks? No, it isn't as good, but it produces decent smoked food with minimal effort and it beats whatever comes out of the oven in the kitchen. There is also somewhat of a learning curve to make pellet grills perform the best they can for what they are.



Exactly I've used propane, charcoal, electric and wood splits and if I had to rank them it would be something like this
1- Wood 
2- Charcoal with wood chunks
3- Pellet Grill/Smoker
4- Propane with amazen smoker and pellets 
5 The old electric ECB with chips
Probably between 3 and 4 would be a modified MES using an amazen and pellets

That being my ranking the oven in the house doesn't even make the list 

It's just the wife and I on our farm and she works an off farm job full time. I can get the pellet smoker going and do whatever I'm doing that day and just check on it once in awhile and have a good meal for us that evening. I sure can't fire up the Lang and get work done it just requires to much time tending to it.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 6, 2022)

rexster314 said:


> Instead of relying on google, do some real research on some of the SF forums. You're perpetuating a story that doesn't ring true in real life.
> A Smokefire user since November 2020 and has never had a grease fire. Grease fires on the SF result from owners not reading the manual and not cleaning the grill properly.


What story am I perpetuating that isn’t true?  That you need to use drip pans in the SF?  That it hasn’t had issues More so than others?

All true stuff.  I’ve recommended people look at these, as I think they are one of the best all around grill/smoker pellets grills around for the $, but they can lead to issues if you don’t pay attention to it.  The grease drains to the middle of the unit where the fire burns.  You mix in ash to this grease and it doesn’t drain.  That’s the nature of the design. There are plenty of people that buy Recteqs and other pellet grills, and don’t clean them all the time and don’t have issues.  Can’t really do that on the SF.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 6, 2022)

chesterinflorida said:


> What story am I perpetuating that isn’t true?  That you need to use drip pans in the SF?  That it hasn’t had issues More so than others?
> 
> All true stuff.  I’ve recommended people look at these, as I think they are one of the best all around grill/smoker pellets grills around for the $, but they can lead to issues if you don’t pay attention to it.  The grease drains to the middle of the unit where the fire burns.  You mix in ash to this grease and it doesn’t drain.  That’s the nature of the design. There are plenty of people that buy Recteqs and other pellet grills, and don’t clean them all the time and don’t have issues.  Can’t really do that on the SF.


Lot's of book learning there buddy. But if you haven't got one, then who's listening to you. I go a couple of months on my SF without cleaning with no adverse effects whatsoever. You have no real world experience with the cooker.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 6, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> M
> MrAhmerGamer
> is probably thinking, ‘what have I started?”
> Lots of things for you to think about.
> ...


i was catching up and thinking the same thing.  

Yes, there are great pellet grills that smoke great product.  It comes down to budget, size and options/functionality.  What is important for YOUR grill to have may not be important to someone else and such.  Budgets can run about as high as you want to go.  I made a spreadsheet of pellet grills in my budget, then analyzed the options, functions, build materials, warranties etc., and reviews.  I suggest running that exercise and choosing what works for you.

Many of us are bias to what we have.  because that's what we chose and we like the product it creates with the functionality it provides.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## MrAhmerGamer (Jan 6, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I’m not sure which Pit Boss your buddy uses, but I don’t think they are different than Traeger, a heating element burns pellets. If you read their descriptions on how they work, it’s identical. Traeger is just more money. They are different designs though. I have a Traeger now and enjoy it for all the reasons above, but I used to have a MES 40 I loved even more and was cheaper. It’s up to your preference and budget, but I wouldn’t let a friend who has a somewhat misinformed opinion sway you.


In talking and clarifying with him, after this great thread in which I am so much more informed, turns out the Pit Boss is essentially the same thing as a traditional Traeger. Just much cheaper and not pretending to be a grill. His point is that you can buy a few more tools to cook with to create some great BBQ for the price of one Ironwood.


----------



## MrAhmerGamer (Jan 6, 2022)

2fatpugs said:


> M
> MrAhmerGamer
> I suggest watching the video I posted a few days ago comparing Yoder, GMG, P&S and Weber.  From my own person research, the Weber SmokeFire produce the most smoke flavored product from any pellet grill.  If you want even more smoke flavor and still be lazy, I suggest getting a gravity fed charcoal smoker like the Masterbuilt or Char-Griller.


Where do I find the video? Thanks!


----------



## MrAhmerGamer (Jan 6, 2022)

sandyut said:


> i was catching up and thinking the same thing.
> 
> Yes, there are great pellet grills that smoke great product.  It comes down to budget, size and options/functionality.  What is important for YOUR grill to have may not be important to someone else and such.  Budgets can run about as high as you want to go.  I made a spreadsheet of pellet grills in my budget, then analyzed the options, functions, build materials, warranties etc., and reviews.  I suggest running that exercise and choosing what works for you.
> 
> ...


Cliffs notes, haha. What did you go with?


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 6, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> , after this great thread in which I am so much more informed,


Good . Happy you got some info from it . Turned the wrong way for a bit . 
Make sure you let us know what you decide .


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 6, 2022)

I now have a problem with this thread  Rich went and started talking about the SF and then started that thread with all the great looking food   I had just about decided I needed one of the gravity fed smokers and now Rich has me thinking I need to consider the SF so now I'm back to the thinking process again


----------



## zwiller (Jan 6, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Many of us are bias to what we have.



YEP;  These debates are age old and been around forever about ANYTHING.  Best car, best guitar, best rifle, best cordless drill...  Owning the "best" does NOT guarantee better results.  The results are mostly dictated by the operator more than anything.  I am BLOWN AWAY with my results with my $99 MES and AMNPS.


----------



## ravenclan (Jan 6, 2022)

A stick burner and a Pellet smoker are two different animals. The best IMHO is the stick burner as far as taste and smoke flavor.

Now I do have a Pellet smoker, PitBoss 700FB and I do like it as far as a set and forget system. I use the pellet during the winter and my stick burner during warm weather so I can sit there and tend to the fire and drink beer.

Nothing beats  a stick burner as far as smoked meats but that is just my opinion.


----------



## DougE (Jan 6, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> I now have a problem with this thread  Rich went and started talking about the SF and then started that thread with all the great looking food   I had just about decided I needed one of the gravity fed smokers and now Rich has me thinking I need to consider the SF so now I'm back to the thinking process again


That's the curse of this place. I keep finding things I need, that I never knew I needed in the first place.


----------



## DougE (Jan 6, 2022)

ravenclan said:


> A stick burner and a Pellet smoker are two different animals. The best IMHO is the stick burner as far as taste and smoke flavor.
> 
> Now I do have a Pellet smoker, PitBoss 700FB and I do like it as far as a set and forget system. I use the pellet during the winter and my stick burner during warm weather so I can sit there and tend to the fire and drink beer.
> 
> Nothing beats  a stick burner as far as smoked meats but that is just my opinion.


I doubt anyone would argue that point, but the question is more along the lines of can you produce decent smoked foods on a pellet grill. And you absolutely can.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 6, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> I now have a problem with this thread  Rich went and started talking about the SF


Dang Jerry , Thought I was in trouble .


----------



## sketchiey (Jan 6, 2022)

As of yesterday I'm a proud owner of Smoke Daddy Pellet 1190 grill/smoker,  the patriot wifi pid controller and the big cahuna cold smoker. I can't wait to do my 1st cook in this smoker.
I researched the crap out of pellet grills, watched hours of videos on youtube and settled on Smoke Daddy. This little known family owned business has several innovations that I wanted. The wifi PID controller is fantastic, cold smoker that mounts easily to the grill and the Heavy D stick burning diffuser. I can't yet speak of how the meat will taste, but I'm sure it'll be fine
If you haven't seen these yet check'em out


----------



## 2fatpugs (Jan 6, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> Where do I find the video? Thanks!








						Interesting comparison of Yoder, P&S, GMG and Weber
					

This is a great comparison and the winner does align with what Harry Soo mentioned in his videos.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## MrAhmerGamer (Jan 6, 2022)

levithan9 said:


> If you want the convenience of a pellet grill, and about as close to a stick burner smoke flavor as you can get....
> 
> i'd DEFINITELY look into the LoneStar Grillz pellet smoker . It's pricy, but go watch some youtube videos on it.
> 
> I think Smokey Ribs BBq that has one.



Oh man. I shouldn't have started this thread, haha. These look amazing. I have had my Weber Propane grill for 18 years. When you look at these machines like that, I can almost justify LSG Pellet Grill. Dang.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 6, 2022)

2
 2fatpugs
 That's a great video . Worth watching . Not many videos out there that hold my attention .


----------



## MrAhmerGamer (Jan 6, 2022)

2fatpugs said:


> Interesting comparison of Yoder, P&S, GMG and Weber
> 
> 
> This is a great comparison and the winner does align with what Harry Soo mentioned in his videos.
> ...


Watched the whole thing! Great. Interesting to hear that the shop owner uses the SmokeFire.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 6, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> What did you go with?


Rec Teq RT700.  Zero regrets.  Love the smoker, customer service is second to none, works perfectly every time.  My top 3 were; Rec Teq, Yoder, and MAC One-Star.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 6, 2022)

DougE said:


> That's the curse of this place. I keep finding things I need, that I never knew I needed in the first place.



Amen over the years this place has cost me a bunch 



chopsaw said:


> Dang Jerry , Thought I was in trouble .



LOL


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 6, 2022)

2fatpugs said:


> Interesting comparison of Yoder, P&S, GMG and Weber
> 
> 
> This is a great comparison and the winner does align with what Harry Soo mentioned in his videos.
> ...



That was an very good video.  Its interesting because I had a Memphis for 11 years, I have a Green Mountain as well as the new Recteq.  I would say the very same thing they did about the Memphis.... it has a much lighter smoke flavor.  When I got the GMG, I was like wow this this has a better smoke flavor, the new Reqteq has a little bit better smoke consistency than the GMG and seems closer to my reverse flow, but the GMG smoke flavor is sweeter.

I will say that the absolutely best flavor for "me" is with the open fire on the my X-Fire grill then Reverse Flow Copper Pot, then RT & GMG (these are close), Charcoal, then Memphis... I think there is something to the no drip pan and how the smoke is "newer" as it encounters the meat.  FYI my GMG has open holes in the drip pan for open flame smoking.

I will note the Memphis has an elevated pellet dump with a ramp to the pot (not round but pyramid shaped pot) like the Weber.  This is very nice to prevent a burn back!  I do miss the grilling ability of the Memphis vs the RT though....

The video also tells me the new Traeger D2 grills are going to be pretty good performers for sure..... It is also very clear that the Weber is unique by design minus the drip pan....However the shape and size it a huge plus and along the same lines at the Traeger Ironwood and Timberline cambers.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 6, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> Oh man. I shouldn't have started this thread, haha. These look amazing. I have had my Weber Propane grill for 18 years. When you look at these machines like that, I can almost justify LSG Pellet Grill. Dang.


When my Smokefire gives up the ghost, that Lone Star Grillz pellet smoker will be the replacement. The Fireboard controller is gravy


----------



## 2fatpugs (Jan 6, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Many of us are bias to what we have.


Not for me, I tend to want what I don't have.  Runs me into trouble with the Mrs...


----------



## schlotz (Jan 6, 2022)

^^^


----------



## DougE (Jan 6, 2022)

2fatpugs said:


> Not for me, I tend to want what I don't have.  Runs me into trouble with the Mrs...


That was awesome. LMAO


----------



## texomakid (Jan 7, 2022)

OMG I just read this thread - 1st off, I have 2 cookers for smoking (at this time...)
I have the Yoder 640 and I have a WSM 22. For convince and rock star easy results I run my Yoder 90% of the time. When I want what I consider conventional, old fashioned style smoked BBQ I fire up the WSM and run charcoal & chunks. I do hope to own a stick burner in the near future. If you're looking for that old fashioned smokey flavor I don't think you'll ever be happy with a pellet cooker but I'll put some of the products cooked in pellet cookers against almost anything else as far as quality & taste.

2nd - I need eye bleach to get rid of that pic of the dude in shorts cooking on his pellet smoker. I just don't have words..................but I do like the heck out of my pellet cooker.

Full discloser - I don't have any experience on any other pellet grill other than the Yoder 640 and I don't have an issue with ash on my food that I cook in it. Must be something in the design that allows that to happen?


----------



## MrAhmerGamer (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks again, I have learned so much these past few days. I have made my decision. In large part to this video:  and lots of Harry Soos videos as well, I am going to be going with the Weber Smoke Fire. Full transparency, I am coming from a propane BBQ background and am a So Cal softie. The WSF has the set and forget of a pellet grill that works for me, seems to offer some good smoke and has direct flame. At its price point, I can see if this is a hobby or a lifestyle without feeling guilty spending the money to get this going and seemingly have a kick ass machine in the process.


----------



## schlotz (Jan 7, 2022)

Good choice and remember we all like photos of what people smoke. Oh, remember to buy some alum foil pans for use as drip trays in your new smoker. Very important!


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m a little late to the party. I agree with some of the other posts- an amazn smoker tube can help pellet smokers... but it’s still basically a convection oven because there is a fan that stokes the fire and controls temp. I’d recommend electric smokers over pellets but that’s just my opinion. Number one choice would always be a stick burner.


----------



## Apparition (Jan 7, 2022)

At times I've thought my MAK had too much smoke


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 7, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> going to be going with the Weber Smoke Fire.


You won't be sorry . Are you buying in person or online ? 
You putting it together ? If you are , I have some info on assembly I want to pass on to you . A fair amount of the negative reviews were self inflicted from improper assembly . 



MrAhmerGamer said:


> The WSF has the set and forget of a pellet grill that works for me, seems to offer some good smoke and has direct flame.


Mine has a nice clean smoke profile . To me good smoke is something you notice after taking a few bites . I doubt that you'll need an added smoke device . 

I know in that video the guy says " you will see flame " Well , yes if it's on a higher temp and heating up , or the fan is running full speed . That would only be to the right side of the burn pot . The heat and flame are contained in the center .


----------



## DougE (Jan 7, 2022)

Apparition said:


> At times I've thought my MAK had too much smoke


My Camp Chef puts out a little heavier smoke than I'd like at times, but most of the time, the smoke runs about like I run it on other types of smokers. I haven't noticed any ill effects from the heavier smoke, so I quit worrying about it.


----------



## WiscoTim (Jan 8, 2022)

zwiller said:


> YEP;  These debates are age old and been around forever about ANYTHING.  Best car, best guitar, best rifle, best cordless drill...  Owning the "best" does NOT guarantee better results.  The results are mostly dictated by the operator more than anything.  I am BLOWN AWAY with my results with my $99 MES and AMNPS.


Finally a question I can answer...Ford Mustang, Martin D28, Mauser 98(8x57), Milwaukee M18 Fuel...far as pellet grills go, they work great for what they are.  Younger brother has a Pit Boss, I've got a GMG...they both make great food with not much effort.


----------



## MrAhmerGamer (Jan 12, 2022)

Weber SmokeFire has been ordered! I will post some assembly pics as soon as it's up and done. What should I cook first? A quick search said Pork Butt/Pulled Pork is a good place to start.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 12, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> ! I will post some assembly pics as soon as it's up and done.


Cool . I want to share a few things before you get started . Some " trouble " was caused by incorrect assembly . 
I'll be in touch if you're interested .


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 12, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> Weber SmokeFire has been ordered! I will post some assembly pics as soon as it's up and done. What should I cook first? A quick search said Pork Butt/Pulled Pork is a good place to start.


Congrats!  I usually don't have a lot of patience in waiting so after the burn in I would keep it hot and would toss some chicken parts on it and let them roast...... but like is said I don't have patience....


----------



## 2fatpugs (Jan 12, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> Weber SmokeFire has been ordered! I will post some assembly pics as soon as it's up and done. What should I cook first? A quick search said Pork Butt/Pulled Pork is a good place to start.


 Ribs are a good starter cook because it's relatively cheap and you can really get a good sense of smoke flavor (as long as you don't use sauce)


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 12, 2022)

2fatpugs said:


> Ribs are a good starter cook because it's relatively cheap and you can really get a good sense of smoke flavor (as long as you don't use sauce)


I wanna live wherever you live. Ribs around me aren't what I would consider cheap anymore at all. 20-25$ a slab.


----------



## schlotz (Jan 12, 2022)

Pork Butts are always a good first smoke. Gives you insight to how your smoker will run of a period of time. They are almost impossible to screw up regardless of what temp is used.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 12, 2022)

Good suggestions above . For me I started slow . I would do a dry run . Get used to the controls , and do a start up and shut down . Get the feel for how the pellets flow . The software should do it's thing too . 
Get some drip pans and use them  . Weber makes a " system " now that fits those . It's a wire frame that snaps onto the grill rails and holds a foil Weber drip pan .You can use up to 3 to fill the whole cooking area in the EX4 . I use the broiler pans from my oven . They are low profile enough that they fit under the grates . 
Chicken parts would be a good start . I would get used to it before doing longer cooks .


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 12, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> Weber SmokeFire has been ordered! I will post some assembly pics as soon as it's up and done. What should I cook first? A quick search said Pork Butt/Pulled Pork is a good place to start.


I agree with 

 civilsmoker
 and 

 chopsaw
 on starting with chicken.  Nice meal that cooks fast.  A few thighs and breasts are less than a whole butt.
OK, I'm wondering how the SmokeFire performs at higher temps.  My MB (Traeger clone) sucks at temps over 300° I go back to the kettle where I can indirect and direct


----------



## Smoking Audi (Jan 13, 2022)

We have had good luck with our Traeger Pro 34.


----------



## WiscoTim (Jan 13, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> Weber SmokeFire has been ordered! I will post some assembly pics as soon as it's up and done. What should I cook first? A quick search said Pork Butt/Pulled Pork is a good place to start.


Three words...Bacon Wrapped Meatloaf.


----------



## DougE (Jan 13, 2022)

Smoked meatloaf is one of our favorites with or without the bacon wrap. Matter of fact, I set some ground beef in the fridge to thaw earlier for a meatloaf.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 15, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> OK, I'm wondering how the SmokeFire performs at higher temps.


Me too . I've had mine to 500 to do pizza , but I'm working my way up to searing or a fast grill with no drip pan . It gets to temp pretty fast . 
Did some chicken legs at 325 the other day . They come out great , but you can't go by ones done = they're all done . Mines hotter on the right side . Need to move stuff around more .


----------



## WiscoTim (Jan 15, 2022)

GMG seems to work alright for smoking sausage.


----------



## BXMurphy (Jan 18, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> ...with a probe stuck in it......
> 
> ......So the 3 hour cook I'm doing today will only take 2.5 minutes from me........



Bing! Bing! Bing!

New guy here... just signed up yesterday.

Oh, man! This is what I need! You guys are fantastic! Glad I listened in over your shoulder!! Great thread (the jargon is thick here )

Civilsmoker, you've helped me before and you did me again. Thanks!

So, you can do the smoking thing in the TEETH of winter. Conveniently!?!...

Looks like it! Wow! FROM THE PHONE!

What will those crazy kids think of next?

And the probe.... no snaking wires through little holes in a dark cabinet filled with smoke, fire, and brimstone? Is that what they're doing now?

Murph


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 18, 2022)

W
 WiscoTim
 , That’s a brilliant idea. I was wondering how I was going to hang sausage and hams now that I’ve transitioned from a box to a Yoder. That’s perfect! So simple.


----------



## BXMurphy (Jan 19, 2022)

chesterinflorida said:


> Anyone that smokes with Charcoal, let’s the charcoal settle in before putting meat onto the smoker.  If you add your meat to a freshly lit smoker, then you will be eating something that tastes like a cigarette.  Otherwise, one can get a heavier or lighter smoke taste depending on how you run the smoker. Charcoal alone isn’t super smokey, but you can add wood to the mix and adjust the smoke profile quite a bit. Also, temperature has quite a bit of influence on charcoal smokers.



Thank you for this info about settling in the smoker. I have a Weber Kettle and didn't know about the settling thing.

Also someone else (or probably was you) had a tidbit about setting up the snake with wood chunks every six inches or so. Another good nugget.

So glad you (and everyone else) are here!

Murph


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 19, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> Weber SmokeFire has been ordered! I will post some assembly pics as soon as it's up and done. What should I cook first? A quick search said Pork Butt/Pulled Pork is a good place to start.



Just the way I get good smoke flavor from my Traeger 575, I mix pellets with apple or cherry wood chips, and also Bourbon barrel wood chips in my smoke tubes. 
I've been a coal/wood smoker for 20 years and I don't really miss any "flavor" using this method in my pellet smoker.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 19, 2022)

BXMurphy said:


> Bing! Bing! Bing!
> 
> New guy here... just signed up yesterday.
> 
> ...


You are welcome.  Most of the new PID controlled pellet smokers have 1 to 2 meat temperature probes.  My Recteq has a 1.25 inch hole with a cover that makes it pretty easy and painless to plug them in.  An yes you can conveniently smoke in the TEETH of winter if your smoker is not out in the mess.  They do have electronics and as long as they are somewhat protected most do pretty dang good.  You just have to realize the colder it is the more the fire burns so the "smoke" will be lighter in the cold than in the summer......


----------



## BXMurphy (Jan 19, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> You are welcome.  Most of the new PID controlled pellet smokers have 1 to 2 meat temperature probes.  My Recteq has a 1.25 inch hole with a cover that makes it pretty easy and painless to plug them in.  An yes you can conveniently smoke in the TEETH of winter if your smoker is not out in the mess.  They do have electronics and as long as they are somewhat protected most do pretty dang good.  You just have to realize the colder it is the more the fire burns so the "smoke" will be lighter in the cold than in the summer......



I'm just amazed at how far along this equipment has come.

I used to smoke on "Ye Ol' Brinkmann." It was a vertical cabinet made of heavy-duty tinfoil. I did one smoke, maybe two, and let it rust until finally setting it on at the sidewalk for neighborhood scavengers to take. That was maybe ten years ago, maybe 15. It was a miserable experience.

A couple of years ago, I did a handful of smokes on my Weber Kettle. I did a pork butt that was just fantastic but took way more time than I was prepared for.

At that point I had a Weber Bluetooth thermometer. Nice gadget but the wires threaded through the top vent. All day long... adding wood, adding briquettes, and fussing with those wires. Boy, I really hated smoking!

I'm going to try this again after coming here. I came for the jerky cure, stayed for the smoke. I'm so weak. 

Thank you for your patience.

Murph


----------



## MrAhmerGamer (Jan 20, 2022)

SmokeFire comes today and I couldn't be more excited or ready! Meatloaf is made and awaiting the maiden voyage. I am going to cook my head off the next 100 days to see whats what. Well as I was waiting, just saw that Weber has a new SmokeFire releasing soon!! Stealth Version Not sure what exactly is new besides the coloring. They also seem to be adding some searing grates. Guess I should have waited?? Haha Would a new version be a valid reason for 100 day money back guarantee to kick in?


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2022)

Same features , just a blacked out version . Looks cool though . 
Take time to learn it . Start up and shut down . Give the software time to do it's thing . I know . I said that already .


----------



## MrAhmerGamer (Jan 24, 2022)

OK, I have nothing to compare it to, but wow, I am impressed with the SmokeFire. I put some drip pans under the meat but it turned out so well. Great smoke flavor. Pulled Pork was awesome. I feel like the bark turned out awesome. I am working my way to brisket and can't wait to smoke some more meat. First impressions of the grill though are through the roof.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 24, 2022)

Looks great!  Nice smoke ring.  That's one thing I wish I could pull off in the MES.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 24, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> View attachment 523269
> View attachment 523270
> View attachment 523271
> 
> OK, I have nothing to compare it to, but wow, I am impressed with the SmokeFire. I put some drip pans under the meat but it turned out so well. Great smoke flavor. Pulled Pork was awesome. I feel like the bark turned out awesome. I am working my way to brisket and can't wait to smoke some more meat. First impressions of the grill though are through the roof.


Very nice cook.....I think it is fair to say that you are hooked......

Oh if/when you try a beef chuck roast, put some beef broth and wine in your drip pan, then when its time to wrap it just put it in the pan with all the goodies....  YUM!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 24, 2022)

Turned out great . They do a great job and I think the smoke flavor is really good  . The open design makes a difference I think . 
I really like mine and enjoy using it . They do have a low hopper alarm , if the pellets get low . I just keep mine evened out as the cook goes along . I did remove the guard , but didn't notice much difference . If you decide to remove the guard , do it one screw at a time , and replace the screws before removing the next one . They hold other parts underneath the hopper .


----------



## DougE (Jan 24, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I did remove the guard , but didn't notice much difference .


I been kicking around the idea of removing the hopper guard on my Camp Chef. Once the pellet level gets below the guard, it's a real PITA to level the pellets off, and also makes emptying toe hopper to change pellets a royal pain. I keep a little back scratcher in my hopper that fits through the holes in the guard to rake the pellets around, but just removing the guard seems like a better solution.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 24, 2022)

DougE said:


> I been kicking around the idea of removing the hopper guard on my Camp Chef. Once the pellet level gets below the guard, it's a real PITA to level the pellets off, and also makes emptying toe hopper to change pellets a royal pain.............



I took the guard out of mine before I ever fired it up and have been very happy that way.


----------



## DougE (Jan 24, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> I took the guard out of mine before I ever fired it up and have been very happy that way.


It's gotta be a heck of a lot easier to shift the pellets back over the depression the auger makes in the hopper, and a whole lot easier to get most of the pellets out when you want to change what you're burning.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 24, 2022)

DougE said:


> It's gotta be a heck of a lot easier to shift the pellets back over the depression the auger makes in the hopper, and a whole lot easier to get most of the pellets out when you want to change what you're burning.



Yes!!


----------



## DougE (Jan 24, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Yes!!


It's going before I do my next cook.


----------



## DougE (Jan 24, 2022)

MrAhmerGamer said:


> View attachment 523269
> View attachment 523270
> View attachment 523271
> 
> OK, I have nothing to compare it to, but wow, I am impressed with the SmokeFire. I put some drip pans under the meat but it turned out so well. Great smoke flavor. Pulled Pork was awesome. I feel like the bark turned out awesome. I am working my way to brisket and can't wait to smoke some more meat. First impressions of the grill though are through the roof.


And not to leave the thread starter out, looks like you hit it outta the park. Nicely done!


----------



## Dirtfishingman (Jan 25, 2022)

I have a wsm and a kettle and smoke meats on them frequently.  But for xmas my wife got me a traeger pro575.  I will tell you it's super easy to cook on but u have smoke at 165 for a few hours to get this smoked flavor.  I also use a smoke tube aswell.  Other then that I have been very happy with this grill


----------

